# 3 pair spawned in same tank. help!!!!11



## socom (Nov 28, 2002)

i have a 100 gallon 6'x18". i had 6 red bellies in there, turns out 3 males 3 females. heres the problem, they all spawned at the same time. theyve been spawning off and on and ive been to busy to bother so ive been letting nature take its course. they fungused a couple times got eaten the other times etc. now with all 3 pairs spawning at once. i have 3 nests full of eggs, about 100 swimmers, and a very very aggresive tank. i removed all the adults and now have a 100 gallon full off eggs, all looking fertile. no fungused ones. how can i filter it?was gonna divide one end off with a egg crate divider covered with cloth and put filters there. but now i have beds at both ends, and the middle, how can i get the most out of this? need help asap people. how can i set up a tank to easily remove the eggs next time? what should i do with all these fry to insure i lose the least possible?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

WOW!!! You're very lucky to have not only 1 but 3 nests, eggs, and fry!!! Take a picture of your tank, PLEASE! Regarding what to do, I think Nike can you help you out.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Your One heLLa LuCky dude 3 spawns Nice sh*t


----------



## socom (Nov 28, 2002)

tank looks like sh*t now. i have removed the adults, divided it with egg crate dividers covered in cloth. i dont have sponge filters, so i have my powerfilters running, but divided off from the fry. whats the best way to do this? any informative links or input from breeders. i was just going to let them get eaten as i was doing before but its 3nests and a bunch of free swimmers, so i figured might as well give it a shot. once i get sponge filters can i just let all the fry mingle and keep them well fed?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

dont use any other filters except Sponge is the best other filters frys end up getting caught and die's


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Socom,

Congrats! Thats quite a feat! Most ever spawns ive had in one tank was two. Has its draw backs but then again massive eggs. Its been my experience that the majority of these eggs will be infertile and will fungus due to eggs being burried under gravel and not being properly fertilized by the male. Best bet is to transfer the eggs in a 20 gal tank and use a sponge filter. Use recommended dosage of Methylene blue ( some breeders dont use due to its adverse effect to plants, biological filtration, permanently color silicone sealant) your preference. Ive used it to help reduce fungus. Hope this helps.


----------



## socom (Nov 28, 2002)

one of the clutches is hatching right now. starting to squirm and can see faint black dots for eyes. none have fungused yet. i have 5 airstones on the tank because i dont have sponge filters. it should hold until tommorrow right? i dont want to move them too risky. about 20 were stuck to the filter pads already. once they start to grow can i just use the 100 as a grow out? leave them all in there and heavily fed? how long will it take until they hit an inch ?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

any pics?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Ive never really had success rearing fry's in the mother tank. They either die of starvation, sucked up the primary filter, die gettting trapped between the substrate or eaten by the adults.

Its best to transfer them into a smaller 10 or 20 gal tank with water from the mother tank.

Feeding brine in the mother tank will only cause you grief when it comes to cleaning. Feed in a smaller tank to confine the brine.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

sorry man, but they will not survive in the spawning tank. They need lots of freshwater. Next time syphon the eggs out and follow Nike's instuctions, in his pinned tutorial.

good luck









ps:: if you are not able to spend the time to raise the fry, get the eggs out of the spawning tank, it's gonna reak havok on your water parameters

keep us updated


----------



## socom (Nov 28, 2002)

well, i put 3 sponge filters in there, water clouded slightly and a small percentage of the eggs clouded up. how should i set up substrate so i can easily remove the eggs next time? im leaving them in there. there are already a ton of free swimmers, all doing okay.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

If you intend on raising them in a fry tank(the way to go), just syphon the eggs out, after they spawn give them a little time so the male can properly fertilize them.

Have you checked out Nike's tutorial? He has had major succsess, well, better than me :smile:

How big is the spawning tank? How many times have they spawned?


----------



## socom (Nov 28, 2002)

7 spawns before this time when they all spawned. the water is starting to cloud. the one clutch is still hatching, just eggs squirming in the gravel. there must be a thousand already swimming. can i do a water change? should i remove the free swimmers? leave the others in there until they start to swim? or siphon them out too? the trip through the siphon wont kill em? if i siphon them wont i be getting the crap in the gravel in the water? would i take water from the tank, for the tank ill be putting fry in, then siphon the fry, then pour the fry through a brine net to try and eliminate the junk i siphoned out? or let the sponge filters pick it up? should the tank for the fry be bare?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

If the eggs are squirming in the gravel thats a good thing (they survived from not being fungused). Just syphon them into a rearing tank preferrable 10gal or more. As far as the free swimmers use a larger size mesh net to catch them and also place them into the rearing tank. If you do a water change ensure that temp is comparable. The syphon will not kill the frys when they hit the tank just ensure that you have sufficient water in the rearing tank prior to suction. I usually just suck them up into a 5 gal bucket then transfer them to the rearing tank. The majority of the detriment will settle on the bottom of the tank while some will find its way in the sponge filter. Use a bare tank majority of breeders will use this (Including myself) easier to clean, frys dont get stuck and die in substrate, brine have no where to hide and smaller frys can easily feed on them.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

good advice


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> If the eggs are squirming in the gravel thats a good thing (they survived from not being fungused). Just syphon them into a rearing tank preferrable 10gal or more. As far as the free swimmers use a larger size mesh net to catch them and also place them into the rearing tank. If you do a water change ensure that temp is comparable. The syphon will not kill the frys when they hit the tank just ensure that you have sufficient water in the rearing tank prior to suction. I usually just suck them up into a 5 gal bucket then transfer them to the rearing tank. The majority of the detriment will settle on the bottom of the tank while some will find its way in the sponge filter. Use a bare tank majority of breeders will use this (Including myself) easier to clean, frys dont get stuck and die in substrate, brine have no where to hide and smaller frys can easily feed on them.











thats the ticket....congrats!!!!
Later...Str8
PICS PICS PICS please


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Just from what i have heard and other people killing there fry is because the tempature was off. You gotta match the temp almost perfect


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Good luck dude!


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2003)

You are lucky ... Like the others said pics


----------

